# can geckos cross breed?



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

hi, i recently got 2 geckos of different species and found they were opposite sexes. diamond & bibron. they are being kept togther and aren't matured yet but will they breed if they mature together?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I think you're in for a bashing! But i'll say that I don't know what they are - if the first scientific name is the same for the geckos, then ther may be a chance. If they are ubrelated, then no they won't.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

I know the smaller rhacodactylus geckos can interbreed. I have seen sarasins crossed with cresties and crestie crossed with mossys in a couple of books. I think it could be possably but only if their in the same "family" as it were. I dont know 100%


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

hello you shouldnt breed cross breed obviously if its a different moprph some thing ie. ( leopard gecko and albino leopard gecko ) then you can.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Reiyuu said:


> I know the smaller rhacodactylus geckos can interbreed. I have seen sarasins crossed with cresties and crestie crossed with mossys in a couple of books. I think it could be possably but only if their in the same "family" as it were. I dont know 100%


 
where have you seen sarasinXciliatus? the only hybrid rhac i know of is chahouaXciliatus


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

im just seeing whether i should keep them together or separate cause i dont want them to breed, i dont agree with cross breedin species but my area is snakes and these are my first lizards so just making sure. they seem to get on well


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

if if 'reiyuu' is right then they shouldn't breed as their of different families, hemidactylus & pachidactylus (think i spelt them right)


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

What im about to say will get me bashed but sod it.

I would recommend splitting them up, however if they are doing fine together and you don't want to separate them just keep an eye on them. I cant say really what your particular species is like as i have no experience with them so really cant give an educated prediction of what will happen. But you may find when they hit maturity they could possibly go nuts at each other.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

are you certain both these species have the same care requirements in terms of temps and humidity? Bibrons like it quite hot, and a basking spot of around 90F and humidity of 65%. I can't find a comprehensive care guide for the Diamond, but if you haven't checked out the individual husbandry (which i'm sure you must have before buying them) then make sure their requirements are the same. They may fight so keep an eye on them and be prepared to seperate them if you see ANY signs of aggression. Obviously if they need different temps and humidity then seperate them


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I cant say i know anything about the 2 species in question but id suggest seperating them. Keeping 2 different species together can sometimes lead to more problems than if they were the same species. 

However providing they arent fighting and their environmental requirements are the same then you may be able house them together for a while without any major issues. If you insist on keeping them together id suggest using a much bigger viv than you usually would for either species. That way there will be less chance of fighting. If i was you id just seperate them though to be on the safe side


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> where have you seen sarasinXciliatus? the only hybrid rhac i know of is chahouaXciliatus


 in the back of the book you get free with the Coots creseted gecko kit. was a pretty red thing if i remember ight.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, If you want to know whether they would produce fertile eggs... then the chances are very small. If they are morphologically similar it may be possible for them to copulate, but in mixed species matings it is unlikely to produce viable eggs.
There is a good chance that left together infertile eggs will be produced due to hormone mediated ovulation (ie male inducing ovulation in female by hormones) but they will not be fertile, and probably wont be due to mating.

I don't know much if anything about diamonds, but thought they were a different family to bibrons...

I dont think it will happen, but keep an eye on sizes etc... the male may quickly become dominant....

Hope this helps.


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

hi, the males the smaller of the 2 and is tamer. they are in a 3ft with with a extra 2 ft shelf, hotspot of 32, with cooler end of 27. sprayed twice daily


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

The best way to tell is if we and you know the species names. I know Bibron's is a _Pachydactylus_ sp. but don't know what the other one is. However if it's also _Pachydactylus_ then the chances are greater.

One of the things I find interesting with N American colubrid snakes is how species from different genera (mainly _Elaphe_, _Lampropeltis_ and _Pituophis_) can apparently cross breed. I have also heard of iguanid crossbreeding among _Cyclura_, though can't remember whether it was intergeneric.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Reiyuu is right, diamonds are hemidactylus and bibrons are pachydactylus, they cannot interbreed but this does not mean they won't try, your best bet is to obtain opposite sexes to put in with them, 

they will do fine in together as they do have very similar care conditions, so 2 pairs will happily co-exist and leave each other alone during the breeding season


----------

